# Windows Shell Common DLL has Stopped Working



## Floonds (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi.

I have just purchased a new Studio laptop from Dell (4Gb RAM, Core i7, Win 7 Pro).

I am having two problems - one with the backup centre - when I click 'Change settings' in the backup centre in control panel a box comes up with 'Backup centre has stopped working' but nothing else happens.

The second is when I try and change 'advanced power settings' in the different power options available a pop up comes up with 'Windows Shell Common dll has stopped working' and I can't open it.

I have tried selective start up, updates etc...

Any ideas?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Can you open the Control Panel > Action Center > Maintenance > Reliability Monitor and determine whether these problems began after any install? >> http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/windows-7-reliability-monitor/

Also test in Safe Mode and see if that happens there. If not, an installed program may be the cause, perhaps a security program, you can "clean boot" to troubleshoot that >> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135/en-us

These possible repair procedures should apply to you as well (sfc and startup repair) >> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/936212


----------



## Floonds (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks for that - i used the reliability monitor and found it was a program called Humyo smart store, an online backup. Did restore and its fixed the problem.

The problem is now I can't use Humyo - its the x64 Win 7 version aswell, I tried reinstalling it and it just says 'Hunyo has stopped working'

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Hmmm, well glad you were able to identify it; the program should probably have been uninstalled first as well as the System Restore.

I think what I would do at this point is contact them -- there may be some additional cleanup required before you can get a successful install. There are folders for many programs in the hidden "AppData" directory (under your User Name) that are not removed by SR I believe.

Once uninstalled you may also wish to use the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility on that specific program, if listed.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;290301


----------

